# Solved: Game keeps freezing..., Is it my video card or something else?



## keg77 (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay so recently I can't play Call of Duty, Call of Duty United Offensive, or Call of Duty 2 for more than 10 mins without it completely freezing up. No Ctrl+Alt+Del, I have to do a hard reboot. The thing is a couple weeks ago it was working fine. I also play another game, mohaa, which still plays but has been getting more lag. I have wireless internet on this computer, and I even checked the last time I froze to see if anyone else was even online. No one was.

Specs:
OS: Windows XP
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6200
Processor: Intel ® Celeron ® D CPU 3.33 GHz
RAM: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 
-C:127 GB Total; 63 GB Free
-E:104 GB Total; 73.3 GB Free

As far as knowing my way around a computer I'm pretty lost, so if anyone has and an answer for this, layman's terms would be appreciated so I can understand.









(And if the router is the issue, my wireless receiver for my computer is a Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with Speedbooster v2)


----------



## nickm926 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like the graphics card to me or possibly the power supply unit. How old is the system? I'm guessing 3-4 years, is there a chance of digging up an old graphics card and trying that or possibly an on board one?


----------



## keg77 (Nov 30, 2008)

I did have an ATI Radeon card, I'll see if I can find that and try what you said. The system is old too, however alot of it was built by my dad; he bought different parts online and put it together. Video card was one of them but that was still at least 2 years ago.


----------



## keg77 (Nov 30, 2008)

So today I went to play Call of Duty 2 again, the last time it crashed so before playing the pop-up which asks if I should play in "safe mode" or not. Which basically lowers the graphics to the worst settings. Surprisingly the game ran fine thru 2 rounds then I quit. So is my video card just dying on me, and I should replace it? (And I haven't tried changing the card like nickm926 suggested, the game ran in safe mode on my NVIDIA card)


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

go here http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest and select COD 2 from the drop down menu. Check that your system can run the game.

I'm thinking your system is right in between minimum and recommended specs.

Post back


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry, just re-read your 1st post - you have played it no problems before!!

Could be something simple like a driver update - check nVidia website for download


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Also, if you haven't done it already, open up the case and give it a bit of a clean out, there could be dust deposits building up which could cause heat related problems. Use a can of compressed air to blow it all out, you can pick them up pretty cheap from most PC shops.

While you are in there, reseat the graphics card, RAM to ensure it is firmly in its slot.


----------



## keg77 (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay I'm pretty sure it's all fixed now! I cleaned it first, then tried to play. However, it still froze after 10 minutes or so. Then I installed the new driver for the video card and voila! The game ran fine so far. So later I'm gonna play some more and make sure it's all good. Thanks a bunch for all the suggestions and especially moozer for the driver suggestion.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Excellent!

Glad to be of service  - a lot of the time, problems occur due to old, out-of-date drivers. 

Make sure you consult the nVidia website on a monthly basis to check for gfx drivers.

Also, download Gameshadow - keeps you informed of game updates and also driver updates so you don't miss out. It's always good to know that games have had improved online features, so I would recommend downloading it.

Keep on top of them!

All the best!!

Moozer

PS. Be sure to mark the thread as "solved"


----------



## keg77 (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay well before I mark the thread as solved, I'm gonna play a couple more times to make sure it wasn't just a fluke. But I'll be sure to mark it solved after I do so as long as the problem is gone. :up:


----------



## fpsgamer (Nov 23, 2008)

It is probably your memory, I had troubles like this with Crysis and COD4. Although it may also be your GFX card, I replaced both and mine began to work again.


----------



## Aggy (Feb 19, 2005)

I've had freezes at various times and found all the following to be a cause:

Overheating
Drivers needed updating
Video card was bad
Not enough (or bad?) memory. This was the latest; I had 1G, just increased it to 3 usable and the problem seems fixed. If yours comes back might want to try that next.


----------



## keg77 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions aggy. I'll keep those in mind if the problem appears again. Which it hopefully won't, but you never know.


----------

